# Transfer Video From Computer to Tivo



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, I give up. I've searched for the last 15-20 minutes here and on Google and can't find it. I'm almost certain I've heard that this is possible.... How do I transfer a video I have on my computer (not recorded by Tivo) in MPEG2 format to my Tivo to watch? My Tivo has been zippered and I am successfully running TivoWebPlus. Thanks!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

look for tivoserver


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow, it's amazing what you can find with the right search term(s). Worked perfectly!! Thanks for the point in the right direction...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

quite welcome
tivo server is very very cool


----------

